# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Emma Blackery's Feel Good 101 series

## Teddy

*Feel Good 101: How You Look And Why It Doesn't Matter*




*Feel Good 101: Not Having Ambition and Why You Shouldn't Panic*




*Feel Good 101: Depression*




*Feel Good 101: Bullying (And Why Your Teachers Are Wrong)*

----------

